# WoL/HotS vs Ivy - Mach ich mir zu viel Kopf oder stimmt was nicht?



## Sadrian (13. März 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Ersmal die Specs, dann das Problem:

CPU:Intel Core i5 3570K (@3,8GHz bei ca.0,975V)
CPU-Cooler: Scythe Katana 3 (wird demnächst durch was größeres ersetzt)
MoBo:AsRock z77 Pro3 (hatte verbogene Pins, 2 Stück, allerdings hat ein Ing. Kumpel die gefixt)
GraKa: EVGA GTX 570HD
RAM: 2x Kingston PC3 10700 (667MHz) 2048MB DDR3 (denen ich irgendwie nicht ganz traue. entweder ich hole noch mal 4gb dazu, oder ersetze sie völlig)
Festplatten: 1x Kingston SSD 128GB ( da drauf sind OS, Diablo 3 und Starcarft 2 ), 2x 1TB WesternDigital GreenCaviar 
PSU: Super Flower SF700A14A 
OS: Windows 8 Pro 64Bit

Mein Problem hat natürlich was mit der Framerate zu tun, ein besserer OC könnte das PRoblem vll auch lösen, aber spreche es mal an:
Ob V-Sync an aoder aus, starten die Spiele immer angenehm flüssig (auf Ultra) an, wenn dann aber viel los ist bricht die framerate merklich ein besonders mit v-sync an. aber auch ohne wirds manchmal echt krass, sodass aus 100fps gerne mal 30 werden, und ich zu diesen Menschen gehöre die das unheimlich stört, Selbst in der ersten Mission der HotS Kampagne passiert sowas - in dem Moment wenn die Zerg-Käfige explodieren bricht die Framrate unheiomlich ein, ähnliches passiert wenn ich den Raum mit dem grünen Gas betrete, dabei kommt dies auch vor wenn nicht viele einheiten da sind. ich weiß das SC2 ne beschissen optimierte Engine hat, aber irgendwie stinkt mir das ganze denn auf meinem PhenomII Notebook mit 1,8GHzlief das Spiel ( bezogen auf CPU Leistung) vom optischem warnehmen kaum besser... Hin und wieder geschehen diese seltsamen Einbrüche auch bei D3, wobei es mich hier schon eher wundert als Starcraft. Es kann doch nicht sein dass ich tatsächlich ers mit ca 4,5 GHz orderntlich spielen kann, und hier schließe ich bewusst große MP Schlachten aus - dazu kam ich noch nichtmal.
Jemand ne Stellungnahme, oder ist das wirklich normal, dass man da so unheimlich in Takt pushen muss?
(Note: CPU lastige Grafik feature wie Physik wurden auch ausgeschaltet, allerdings ohne merkliche verbesserung)

Grüße


----------



## DrOwnz (13. März 2013)

wo hast du die SSD angeschlossen?

hoffentlich direkt am Z77 anschluss ?

wie voll ist dein RAM wenn du im Game bist?

das hört sich eher nach einem nachladeproblem an... RAM OC könnte hier ein wenig puffernd wirken, allerdings dürfte das diese extremen drops nicht verhindern,

hast du D3 mal von Festplatte gespielt anstatt von SSD? ist es ähnlich vom Problem her (ich kenn das D3-storage Problem)


----------



## Veriquitas (13. März 2013)

Den Multiplayer spielt man sowieso immer nur auf niedrigsten Details, weil du dich sonst benachteiligst wenn der Gegner auf niedrigen Details spielt. Das mit den Käfigen ist so ne Sache, in Starcaft müssen die Models etc. vorgeladen werden damit es flüssig ist. Das passiert normalerweise wärend des ladens der Mission (Pre Loading Units). Zumindest ist die Funktion im Editor vorhanden, ob das tatsächlich verwendet wird müsste man nachschauen.


----------



## DrOwnz (13. März 2013)

jo es wird nicht die CPU sein...


----------



## Sadrian (13. März 2013)

Jo, die SSD hängt am board über SATAIII.
Bei Diablo hast es früher größere Problem gegeben, nachdem Transfer auf die SSD läuft das Spiel ohnehin besser.
Die Auslastung des Rams habe ich noch nicht betrachten können, versuche es morgen nachzuholen.
Ich habe auch die Vermutung dass der RAM völlig falsch eingestellt sein könnte, daher auch die Idee nach nem Ersatz - allerdings wüsste ich nicht was es da zu beachte gäbe...
Inwiefern soll ich mich also mit der PLU-Funktion auseinandersetzen?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## DrOwnz (13. März 2013)

wo hängt die SSD am Board? 

am SATAIII anschluss über den Z77 oder über nen zusätzlichen Controller?

Prüf das mal mithilfe vom Handbuch, am Z77 hast du eine deutlich höhere Performance als an zusätzlichen Controllern

mach mal nen screenshot vom RAM Part von CPU-Z


----------



## Ion (13. März 2013)

Selbst am zusätzlichen Controller reicht die Leistung der SSD mehr als aus um ein Spiel flüssig darzustellen.
Die SSD ist ohnehin nicht der limitierende Faktor.

Ich würde die Problemsuche mal beim RAM beginnen. Prüf die Riegel mal mit Memtest x86, das war meine ich die Version die dann über DOS läuft.
Evtl. braucht die CPU auch ein ganz bisschen mehr Spannung, 0.975V erscheint mir schon verdammt wenig.


----------



## DrOwnz (13. März 2013)

die pauschalaussage das die SSD kein bottleneck für jedes spiel ist ist recht gewagt... vorallem SCII und D3 laden unmengen an daten erst im Spiel nach, da kann die SSD immer noch limitieren

0,975 V auf der CPU sind schon ok

RAM is auch eher die Frage ob er korrekt eingestellt ist, wenn er fehelrhaft wäre würde sich das anders bemerkbar machen als durch "nachlaederscheinungen"

ich hatte bei D3 durchaus schon Probleme mit einsteiger-SSD direkt am PCH und SCII scheint noch ein wenig mehr einzuschlagen

was läuft denn an Programmen/Prozessen im Hintergrund noch alles?

Virenscanner, Windows Index!, usw.?


edit:

falls es die Kingston SSD Now V100 ist könnte es wirklich daran liegen

zum prüfen:

schieb SCII mal auf die Festplatte und schau obs hier schlimmer wird, wenn nicht dann bin ich aufm holzweg


----------



## Veriquitas (13. März 2013)

Wenn die Models in Sc nicht vorgeladen werden bringt die ihm die beste Hardware nichts. Ich habe mir geraden ne Kampagnen Map im Editor angeschaut, die Pre loading Funktion ist bei den Maps nicht vorhanden. Für den MP gab es in WoL die Map Preloading Units welche alle Einheiten und Animation per Video abgespielt hat und somit in den Speicher geladen wurden. Was aber an sich umständllich ist weil die Funktion vorhanden ist.

Fang mal die erste Mission an und  kug nochmal ob es bei den Käfigen ruckelt, mach da nen restart und check das nochmal ab. Wenn es beim 2ten mal funktioniert liegt es an Starcraft.


----------



## Sadrian (13. März 2013)

Die SSD ist direkt am board. Es handelt sich um eine SSD 120GB Kingston SSD Now V300 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron (SV300S37A/120G).
Tests und Screens werden folgen (Do oder Fre), bin grad nicht am entsprechenden PC dran.
Im Hintergrund laufen ausm Kopf eig nur Avira, Steam, und Chrome mit einem Tab.
Im bios verändert habe ich nur den Multi,alles andere hab ich standardmäßig gelassen, abgesehen von Lüftern.

Danke!

EDIT:
Gestern Abend noch eine Mission gespielt, die erste Mission auf Char die man vom Leviathan auswählt.
Nachdem all die Eier zu Einheiten wurde, und der counter 180/200 betrug, hatte ich Teilweise mit ganz schlimmen Drops zu kämpfen. besonders in der gezoomten zwischensequenz warens teilweise nur 17fps. ich dachte so krass wäre es nur im multi?
Tests wie gefordert folgen.


----------



## Sadrian (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wären die RAM-Spalten aus CPUz.
Ich lasse grad memtest laufen, danach versuche ich den Start von der HDD.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich die CPU auf 4,0GHz getaktet.

EDIT:
memtest ohne Probleme überstanden, verschieben auf HDD und neuladen negativ


----------



## DrOwnz (14. März 2013)

die frage ist ob es schlimmer geworden ist oder so geblieben ist

edit: der RAM läuft weit unterhalb der speccs, daran sollte es nicht liegen aber stell das mal im BIOS ein, weisst du wie?

bevor jetzt jemand sagt aber CL7 ... die neuen Systeme profitieren aufgrund von sehr guten IMCs vorallem von Takt und weniger von Latenzen


----------



## Sadrian (14. März 2013)

keine Veränderung...
einstellung des rams? - Nicht so richtig :-/
Würde ja zum ende des monats nen neuen cooler holen plus ram aufstocken oder ersetzen...

EDIT:
Nebenbei - wenn sich sehr viel auf dem schirm tummelt bricht es wie schon gesagt auch ein.
Aber sollte das zumindest im SP mit nem ivy nicht mehr der fall sein?
dazu muss ich sagen, dass auf meinem Monitor alles unter 50fps ( je nach Spiel natürlich auch) unglaublich unangenehm fürs Auge ist - erschießt mich aber das gleicht für mich manchmal einer ruckelorgie...


----------

